# Mailserver wie Sendmail oder Postfix fuer Windows 2003



## exitboy (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

koennt Ihr mir einen guten Mailserver fuer Windows empfehlen (ausser den Windows Haus Mailserver) ?

THX


----------

